# Another Craigslist inquiry for you knowledgeable fellows



## LJackson (Jan 13, 2014)

There's this scroll saw that has been on my local Craigslist for quite some time.

Wood Tex 26

The listing claims that it is a "Wood Tex" brand scroll saw. Since I could not find a single reference to such a company, I guessed "Wood Tech," and Google corrected me to Woodtek, which appears to be the brand sold by Woodworker's Supply.

What do you folks propose is the actual value of this machine? Is it quality? Good for a first scroll saw? Forget it and just go bowling instead?

Feedback much obliged.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm guessing, but that's probably a Woodtek scroll saw, which is a name owned by Woodworker's Supply. Their machines are all Taiwanese made and they generally have parts available for their stuff. That said, as best I could find, it's only a 2 speed scrollsaw and is a discontinued model. This past summer I picked up an RBI Hawk Ultra 220 (20") saw for $200, it sold originally for about $1200. Since then I've seen 3 others listed in the same price range (+/- $30). I think 1) the price is very high on this, especially if it is a 2 speed saw, and 2) the Hawk is USA made, company has been bought out and still in business, and 3) it's a very well saw. My advice is to keep looking, either the Hawk or maybe a Dewalt 788 (Type 1, on the motor plate….it's was made in Canada), an Excalibur, or maybe a Hegner. They (Hegner) don't show up as often, but you may luck out. Patience is the key, along with Search Tempest for CL.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh yeah….
Way over priced.
Keep searching CraigsList…. seek & you shall find!!!


----------



## LJackson (Jan 13, 2014)

Fred Hargis, no guessing, I wrote that it is a woodtek in my post which you mustn't have ready completely. Caught you red handed!

Thanks for the info. I have seen RBI and Hegner on CL in my area, but not for this price range. Most recent prices were $950 and $800, respectively. I think I might have seen a Hegner for around $200, but not knowing the brand, I assumed it wasn't a quality machine for that price. If my memory isn't failing, it might even be the same Hegner which someone else has most recently posted for $800.

Woodtek's 24" scroll saw sells for $395 on Woodworker's Supply, so I figured maybe this wasn't so bad a deal.

I'd like to get a quality scroll saw, but I can't afford the price right now. Champagne tastes on a beer budget, as they say.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I picked up a DW788 (Type 1) last summer for $250 … it is a great saw. Found it on the local CraigsList.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Hegner is one of the best saws available. The most expensive for sure. I have two of them. $200 is a steal for one. I paid $600 for a single speed Hegner two years ago that was made in 1986. Works great and parts are still available.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've seen a couple of the 14" single speed Hegners listed locally for around $50.. unfortunately, they were beat to crap, missing parts, and in really terrible shape (both physically and cosmetically). I've found over the course of many restorations that it's the missing stuff that will bite you in the wallet. I would love to own a Hegner (or RBI, or Excalibur), but since I have an older 18" variable speed Delta that purrs like a kitten (and only cost me $30), time is on my side.. eventually the killer deal will come around and I'll be ready to pounce on it. Persistence and patience when looking for used machines can pay huge dividends.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I bought the DeWalt 788 back when it came WITH the stand. No longer, that is apparently a seventy dollar upgrade.
Either way, variable speed is the only way to go, once you've used it. My old Dremel scroll saw was not variable speed, and I am glad I ditched it in 2002, and bought my DeWalt in 2004. I just used it today to do hidden drawers on a bandsaw box. Durable and versatile.

Still….that 26" is a real attraction. Could you possibly make this variable speed and get it for maybe $75 less?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Keep watching, patience will pay off. (head hanging in shame for not reading your post carefully enough).


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Craiglist nightmares.

Go low

Your conscience is all you have to answer to : )


----------

